# Sleeping Bags for Vizslas



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Now that fall is coming closer it is time to get your dog a sleeping bag. They love them. We have them in the living room, in both crates and the motor home. 

In the morning they come out of their sleeping bags in their crates and move into the living room and dive into those until it warms up.

Great investment in your dog's happiness. (just posted on another thread but thought it should have the right headline.)

RBD


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love to get one of those for Dax, but he has chewed up every blanket we have ever put out for him.

I'm afraid he would treat it like a big furry plush toy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I'm afraid he would treat it like a big furry plush toy. -


Cavedog. These bags are tough. Bailey has a furry gray one that he has designated as his "girlfriend"  He treats her rough. ??? Good thing it is a neutered sleeping bag.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

redbirddog said:


> > I'm afraid he would treat it like a big furry plush toy. -
> 
> 
> Cavedog. These bags are tough. Bailey has a furry gray one that he has designated as his "girlfriend"  He treats her rough. ??? Good thing it is a neutered sleeping bag.
> ...


What sucks is that the seller on ebay does not ship outside of the USA....bummer.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm totally getting these!
I've been lax about having the dogs sleep in their crates because it's chilly at night. I've been giving in and letting them sleep together under the duvet in the guest room. Problem is, the guest room is going to become the baby's room in a few short months, so I need to break them of this habit. These will help.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Would definitely put in an order since Cape Breton gets cold, damp winters but like was said ..no shipping outside of USA


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

SORRY but, no sale... 
Sam needs *no sleeping bag or sweater* *indoors* (wise advice from Husky owners)... we must thrive in Canadian arctic weather. He is just fine walking in -15C/5F (I have to watch out because a sweater will overheat/dehydrate if he runs). He goes potty in -25C without any problems. 

RBD, if Bailey is cold why not let him join you in bed... why not let them warm you at night and could cut down on heating costs 
I understand the reasoning that only humans are allowed to stand on elevated platforms... That applies to untrained dogs but, once they are fully trained why not allow them (at least from time to time). 

Ozkar was right all along


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

These are cute! I've also seen a dog bed that has a sleeping bag effect and thought Dozer might like it bec he USE to love sleeping under blankets. Now not so much. But maybe it's the weather. Well see and then these may be needed.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Those sleeping bags are so brill I am going to buy Darcy one, to save her from sleeping in our bed under the blankets..and you can buy them in the UK..Amazon.com saves the day..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacam,

No way does Bailey sleep in the bed. He is a BED HOG! Doing field trialing in my motorhome often both dogs sleep with me. Bailey has the ability to double his size to take most of the queen size motorhome bed and either pushes bankets off or twist them up.

At 9pm when it is bed time he looks at me in the living room with that "well?" We head back to the bedroom, he waits for me to open the crate. If it is warm he sleeps on top of the bag. If it is cold he waits until I open it up so he can burrow his way in.

You Canadians are tough. That is why we worry that as our economy weakens you will invade us and take California. 

Don't worry, we won't put up a fight. :-\

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We let ours in our bed for snuggle-time before and after we actually sleep. But, we can't let them sleep in the bed all night or we'd never get any sleep. Luna is much too fidgety and our bed isn't big enough for 4 of us.

I sent my husband the link to RBD's blog and he wrote me back the he ordered 2 of these already.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll add they're great for a solo dog and hold up pretty well. 

However, get two V's tugging on them and they shred them very easily the first hour of the first day... $75 lesson learned. They stay in crates at our house or quickly become landfill fodder.
Ken


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

OK *Darcy* you need to post the link for where on Amazon I can find them, as I have just had a look and obviously putting in the wrong thing??? Although my other half says Boris definitley does not need one  

He looks cold to me though 8)

Can you let me know as soon as possible otherwise I'll get one from the US and get my brother to bring it over next week.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D No worries... Weather is not as bad. Cold is not a factor with global warming. Most natural resources are up for sale... California may get water from BC 

Our V is a very careful where he puts his paws... he lives with a cat and a nine week old girl (dog). He is quite a gentleman, very gentle. Never hogs the bed (well except for pushing my wife to the edge of the bed... and then it's kennel time for him)


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Speaking from experience, you get used to sharing your bed with the dog...

I was typically a light sleeper but now I am totally used to sleeping on the edge of the bed with paws on my face or doggy breath against my neck!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I'm also in the part of Canada (North East of New England)where we can receive significant snow and cold temperatures. I'd like to pick your brains on what I will need for this upcoming winter on clothes/accessories and signs of problems to look out for in the cold. Whistler will be 6 months old by Xmas and thats usually when the snow starts here... The colder months going from Jan to Mid March.. I know V's tear it up while running but is it enough to keep them warm in the winter months? I will touch base with my breeder to see her recommandations..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is the little furball


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.chillydogs.ca/ for deep winter but that's it. They are OK up to -15C without any protection if they walk. Standing around I would put a sweater on him.

IMO, no clothes indoors because they will have a hard time to go outside since the temp difference between indoors and outdoors is too big. Our house is heated to between 18C- 20C even in deep winter. Sam does have a room heater not too far form his wire crate but the heat is not directed at his body.
Last year was not cold, though. 
Oh, boots would be nice, if you can make him wear them... ice and salt are not kind on their paws. http://www.neopaws.com/index.php


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow thanks again! Noted everything down


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

So if he goes outside on salted snow, I should make it a point to rinse his paws?


----------

